
Fake Reviews - onewisecookie
https://www.advicesplice.com/deceptive-reviews/
======
onewisecookie
Some weird packages from China got me looking at why they were sent.
Apparently, it seems like a type of scam. The article here talks about it, but
doesn’t talk about how it’s pulled off on the technical side. Just curious if
anyone else had some insight.

